# sand recommendations



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

ok, so i have been researching about 'cheaper' sand alternatives on here... I am currently trying to get tube "traction sand" to work, and it is CRAP, it is so cloudy, and i don't think it's gunna work so good.

next is this question, of the next listed few what do you guys recommend, and how much trouble did it take to get it 'tank ready'

stone mason sand
silica sand
quickcrete sand
southtown sand
pure crushed marble
pool filter sand

what do you guys think about each of these for size texture etc... pics would be GREAT...

all of these can be found at home depot accd to the posts (minus the filter sand obviously)

doesnt' quickcrete sand turn into sement?







or masonry sand? lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

pool filter sand....cleanest sand, grains are of a consistant size, and settles very quickly...i bought mines for 7 bucks for 50 lbs. took 20 minutes but i'll just say half an hour tops to clean...i poured in the sand and then water...settles almost immedialty..no floating particales and such...plugged in filter and water was clearer then i expected....thats it


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i was thinking that too... filter sand seems like it has to be clean... after all it is CLEANING...

chosen one, do you have any pics of ur setup w/ this sand?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

ill try to get pics by tomorrow


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

if you cant find pool filter sandfor some odd reason you can try silica thats good too...for sand try going to www.cichlid-forum.com and doing a search on pool filter sand they'll have lots of sand pics and how-to-do's...and no i'm not recomending the site of over p-fury


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

sorry too many posts..or hell just go into the discussion boards and then into aquarium decorations...peace


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm using quickrete play sand from lowes. i love the lighter color and even grain. it settles quick, but i have to be honest with you and tell you that i spent a hell of a long time cleaning the sand. i didn't clean my 1st tank enough and it was the biggest hassle ever. 2nd time around i probably over did it, but i love the results. the pool filter sand sounds cool, but i've never seen it.

here's a pic:


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

chode that looks awesome!!!!

did you just put it in a bucket fill it and stir it up and then pour off the junk and keep on doing that?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

my niece has this little plastic turtle sand box and i used the lid from that... which was just a big plastic saucer. i put in about 1 or 2 of those 32oz big gulp cups of sand (just eyeballed it) and got the hose in there with running water as well as my hands to stir up as much dust asi could. i would do that for about 5 min until the water ran clear and then transfer that batch of sand to the 'clean' bucket. then started a new batch of sand. i'm sure you could just do it with 2 buckets.. one to clean, one to hold the cleaned sand. i think the biggest thing is just to do in small batches. i think i might have slightly over done it, but hard work early will definately pay off later with less headaches. i had my sand in and got the filter started in an hour, and then the polishing pad in my canister just picked up the the really really tiny pieces. crystal clear the next morning.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

also, when putting the sand in the tank, i found it much better to gently lay the sand down that has atleast 1/2 of the water taken out. if you just drop it in from the top, you'll have to wait even longer for it to clear up enough to start the filter. use a plate or a bowl (i used an empty 50 cd spindle case.. too many of those around) to 'catch' the water from the hose so that it iddn't stir up all the sand again. gl and look into the pool filter sand. it sounds cool, but i don't know what it looks like


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

well i just got back from menards and i got some sand blaster sand, it is black, i am tring it out right now, i tried washin it out in the tub for a bit, but it is pretty fine, so i am having problems cleaning it w/o losing too much of the sand... so i cleaned it just like 1x and put some in my spare 10g tank to see if it'll settle... but itf it works it'll be sweet, 3 bucks for a 50# bag of black sand


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

is it the 3m quartz sand jeepman?


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

let me check the bag, ill post a pic soon...


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

brand is black magnum 'abrasive blasting crystals'

bag says:

ABRASIVE BLASTING CRYSTALS
black magnum: THE BLACK SLAG ABRASIVE THAT COMES WITH MORE...
hard and sharp
consistent sizing
fresh water washed
safe to use very low in free silica
works with all blasting equipment
1.5-2.0mil anchor profile

use for:rust and paint removal
cleaning stone and brick
glass frosting/etching/carving

fairmount abrasives
po box 236
wedron IL 60557
800-258-3878


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

to get it clear like that i had to siphon the cloudy water that resulted from pouring it directly in the first time and put a garbage bag over the sand and poured water in and carefully got the bag out after the water was in


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

This is my tank with pool filter sand. I didn't clean it very well and it took over night to really clear up. I love the stuff.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

im a little nervous to try it in my p tank tho... but i guess i can put them in a temporary holding tank for a few days and if it doesn't work out, it will just take some time to clean up....

nick... is filtering hard?


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i meant siphoning


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

jeepman784 said:


>


 the black sand looks cool. that was my 1st choice when i was going sand except it was pretty dang expensive (tahitian black moon). btw, it's 2004.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

yea, i wanted tahitin black moon, and this sand blasting stuff is only 3 bucks for 50pounds... rather than 12 for 20 pounds like at the lfs


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

jeepman looks nice but how does the sand feel? smooth? looks kinda rough...wouldnt the sand cut the fishes gills if for some reason the piranhas sifted through the sand to get food? because ive heard incidents where the sharp sand will cut gills leading to death...just a warning since its hardly ever piranhas sift through substrate?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

no syphoning is actually pretty easy. Just run the tube over the sand and most debris is picked up. If you have extra i would suggest getting closer to the sand to make sure you got it all because you will lose a tiny bit each time you clean. After I had it setup for a while I cleaned the sand (put the tube right in the sand) which allowed me to get the smaller particles that are the most likely to remain suspended if it gets kicked up from the fish.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

chosen one... you have a good point there... to me the sane feels smooth, and in my expirament tank it feels pretty good... ill have to test a little bit b/4 i let my p;s get into the action w/ it...


----------



## piranha_on_steroids (Apr 5, 2004)

i heard you have to poke through the sand once in a while to let nitrogen bubbles or whatever it is to stop it from building up
i really dont know this is just something i heard,and i think i want to put that in my tank i think its better then gravel


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah stir it up once in while to release all the sh*t


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

jeepman784 said:


> ok, so i have been researching about 'cheaper' sand alternatives on here... I am currently trying to get tube "traction sand" to work, and it is CRAP, it is so cloudy, and i don't think it's gunna work so good.
> 
> next is this question, of the next listed few what do you guys recommend, and how much trouble did it take to get it 'tank ready'
> 
> ...


 I got that same shibby, cut the bag and poured it right into my tank...no washing at all. My water is plenty clear enough for my satisfaction.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

so is it safe to use pool filter sand
cause i might go grab a bag


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> yeah stir it up once in while to release all the sh*t


 in my experience with sand.. almost nothing gets trapped underneath the sand unless it somehow gets buried, which would only be from your fish moving sand, you moving the sand, or powerhead moving the sand. the point being, there's no need to stir sand up to siphon up "crap". it just sits on top. one of the good and at the same time bad things about sand.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

pool filter sand it good stuff!! so its o.k....


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have eco complete its a plant substrate but thats ok and u donth ave to rinse it and it comes with black water suppliment in it heres a picture of it in my tank. i dont think it owuld matter if u have live plants or not but i love it.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

the picture abive is a closeup of how it looks its the best i have but heres a tank shot i love it. it barely tinted my water for online like 20 min not even.


----------

